
JEP 326: Raw String Literals - krzyk
http://openjdk.java.net/jeps/326
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/81mpg1/jep_326...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/81mpg1/jep_326_raw_string_literals/)

